# cast iron peddels info



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2010)

I got these on a trade.  they are cast iron.   any idea what they are from?  they look early. i've never seen anything like them before. mark


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2010)

nobody? must be someone out there.


----------



## slick (Nov 27, 2010)

I don't know what they are off of but they would look cool on a project bike i'm building! Hint hint!


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 27, 2010)

lol lol ....they are cool.... im thinking of mid 1800's but who knows...


----------



## sam (Nov 30, 2010)

Lots of machines used pedal power in the 1800s.Saws,drills,lathes etc...these might have been made for something that didn't move---the added weight would nave been a plus on a saw or lathe.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 30, 2010)

good thought I look into that.  the design looks like bicycle peddels that i have.  mark


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 1, 2010)

bone shaker thats what they are....


----------



## pelletman (Dec 6, 2010)

NOT boneshaker.  Style is 1890's, would have been a cheap bike or kids bike, or maybe a machine  as stated above.  Most were pressed steel, even on cheaper bikes.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 6, 2010)

cheap bike. interesting, making peddles in a foundry must have been cheaper then pressing them out in mass quantities. thanks


----------



## davekingedits (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's a (crappy cellphone) photo of one of the pedals on an 1890's pedal grinder I own.  Familiar, no?

David


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2010)

not really.  better picture would help.    ah yes, i can see it.    just sit down and peddle it with the grinder wheel in front of you safe id say.  Id like to see the whole grinder setup.


----------



## davekingedits (Dec 25, 2010)

Sadly, the pedal grinder is put away in the garden shed.  And when I say "put away," I mean buried.  And we have a foot of snow coming in tomorrow.

Maybe I can get it out and get some pictures come spring.  It is pretty cool. It uses a segmented chain and has a nice eccentirc cam that moves the wheel up and down as it turns, presumably so you can get an even edge on whatever you're sharpening.  I still use it to sharpen garden tools.

After hunting around a bit online, I found a picture of a similar one.  Note that the pedals in this one also look a lot like the cast iron pedals that started this thread.

David


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 26, 2010)

wow that thing is wild... well  Im wrong grinder peddels  who knew..  it looks like it would kill you on a whim.


----------

